

Alexa changes their ranking scheme - dzohrob
http://www.alexa.com/site/company/announcement

======
attack
It does look a lot more accurate for my medium-small sites.

Compete data is still far too sparse to do better on these.

------
alex_c
I guess Compete has them worried. It is MUCH more accurate, even if it is US-
only.

